
Twitter Hiding my Tweets, Ignoring Support Requests. - zerobudgetdev
UPDATE: It seems it is a new &quot;Twitter feature&quot; called &quot;Best Tweets First&quot; that hides tweets in some cases. Seems a good feature lol..<p>My Twitter Account is @thestubborndev. My tweets no more appear in the various hashtags timelines but only in my profile and to persons who are following me, making Twitter completely useless.<p>I asked Twitter explanations yesterday and they are ignoring me, continuing to answer other users questions on their @Support account.
======
herbst
Twitter does not have a chronological feed. Same as facebook. If you want to
use Hashtags to be found you may want Instagram.

~~~
zerobudgetdev
I know how Twitter works, thank you. I always used the chronological feed
using the All Tweets/Live section. I always found my tweets there until
yesterday. Now timeline just skips my tweets.

~~~
herbst
Well then Twitters algos probably concluded that you are not relevant enough.
Looking at the numbers on your profile this seems likely.

